# Please help, this is so scary



## Keef (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi guys, im so scared right now. Today i noticed that my almost 2 year old red female walked really strange, it looked like the balance wasn't there, i thought she would fall over or something. After i saw this i changed my MVB lamp to a new one and i gave her a F/T mouse. I can't understand why this is happening, i've had her under a solar raptor 100w for 6 months then a month ago she moved to a bigger terrarium were she got a exo terra solar glo 125w and a 10.0 reptiglo, i feed her different thing each feeding, snails, crickets, mice, small rats, superworms, silkworms ground chicken for example, i dust her insects with miner all. When i got her 7 months ago, she was about 1.5 years old but very small, 17-18 inches, today she's 33-34 inches. I love her so much and she's been walking normal until this day. She's about to start shedding, could it be something to do with that? Please share if you have simular stories, it feels like a friend is in the hospital, i cant think of anything else right now...


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 3, 2014)

What are her symptoms? Is it only her walking funny, is she still doing it? Has she lost her appitite at all, or changed in attitude? Has she stopped basking? Have you been giveing her baths? Im just trying to gather information. I dont really know what the problem may be, but somone else might. Try to give us as much into on her as possible.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 4, 2014)

sometimes when they first get up in the morning and are a bit on the cooler side they can be a little wobbly. Was she well-heated at the time?


----------

